# 2Cool Fish Fry--Sat. May 5th



## Kickapoo Duke

The Spring fish fry is set for Saturday May 5th at my house on the outskirts of Onalaska on beautiful Lake Livingston. We've even got water under my boat house this time.
Details will follow, 
1st thing we need are 2 or 3 volunteers to do the cooking!!!


----------



## lx22f/c

I will help out again. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## quackills05

I'm fishing a tournament that day, got a drive through? Haha


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Actually, we can arrange that if you're fishing Livingston


----------



## quackills05

Yeah I'll probably spend a little while fishing the pocket right in front your house in the s curve...good wood there


----------



## whackmaster

I'll help with the cooking again....


----------



## Git$um

I think we can make that day also. Thanks for hosting us again Duke !!!


----------



## scott2h2

We should be there. I will bring some homemade tarter sauce this time.


----------



## Lone Eagle

You folks gave a Great time. I can not make it.


----------



## big-john

I am available for any grunt labor that needs to be done.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks, John, just being there is the most important thing


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

We have water this year, so if anyone wants to fish that morning you can launch beside my house. You can also bring jetskis if you like.


----------



## chucktx

that is a very kind offer duke!!!!! thanks!


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Shucks....I'll be out of town camping. Have a great time.


----------



## 9121SS

I wanted to make it this time but that,s the work day at my lease. I can't miss it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Where's all the fish fry talk? Let us know if you're gonna try and make it. It's the best opportunity to meet all the 2Cool folks you talk with on line around Lake Livingston.


----------



## 2400tman

Sounds awesome! Count me n the wife in. We will bring something tasty


----------



## Git$um

I am quite sure we will be there.


----------



## shadslinger

I will be there with Susan we will bring fish and a fryer and do some cooking.
All I have is striped bass, but I feel obligated to go catch some cat fish now.


----------



## Fishon21

*Count me in*

Hey Duke

Fish fry & 2 cool friends, it don't get any better then that .
Thanks Duke for your hospitality.

Terry:fireworks:birthday2:ac1090::an1::an2::an5:


----------



## chucktx

i plan to be there, and as stated i plan to bring lemon squares and jalepeno squares....mmmmmmmmmm!!!!! lol


----------



## quackills05

I'll be in a silver blue ranger with a Yamaha 4 stroke ...if y'all see me on the lake say hey, I'll be around


----------



## GoneFish'n

I'll be there Duke I'm so glad to have a chance to meet all the folks I haven't met yet I'm guessing Clarissa will want to come too along with a grandkid or two.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Danny O

We will be there + a kid or two + Crappie + jalapeno hush puppy batter.


----------



## Ragecajun

*I'm trying*

I'm trying to get off at work to attend. I would like to meet some 2cooler's and maybe learn some more about the Onalaska fishing area...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Looking forward to meeting all the 2Cooers who haven't been to the fish fry yet. And I'm getting hungry!!!


----------



## budman

me and 5 others will be there with bells on. will call you later. can't wait. we will be staying at broken arrow that weekend.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That's great Budman--this year you can bring that new boat--it's a lot shorter trip by water from there.


----------



## shadslinger

Looks like we need back up on the fish frying sheriff, get some of the 2coolers to volunteer for us. I've got a double burner and a single burner, but I need some extra manpower.


----------



## lx22f/c

Don't worry Loy, Grady and myself got your back. If i can keep Grady from talking and more fish frying we should be good, but if others want to help that would be great.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## whackmaster

lx22f/c said:


> Don't worry Loy, Grady and myself got your back. If i can keep Grady from talking and more fish frying we should be good, but if others want to help that would be great.
> 
> Sent from lola my personal assistant.


Come on Robert. I didn't talk that much....:biggrin:


----------



## shadslinger

Looks like we are set to go then, between the three of us and a little prep help we can handle the seething mass of 2coolers!


----------



## Sunbeam

"seething mass?" I represent that remark.


----------



## kgobble

I am trying to make it. Would like to meet the 2coolers.
KG

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Looks like we may have quite a few first timers at this fry---that's what we like to see; we all get to meet new friends


----------



## rubberducky

I'm going to try my best to make it this year!!! Maybe work will not get in my way this year!!!!! 
Again duke thank you for putting this on again this year!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## pYr8

Gail (duct8p) & I are gonna try to make it, should we bring anything?
We'll prolly be on the water that day, any boat parking?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Bring whatever you want to drink and if you want to bring a side dish, that will be fine, but don't feel obligated. We always have more than enough to eat and the most important thing is just being there. Alcohol is allowed, but it is a family affair and you gotta go home!!!!
If you come by boat, you can tie up at my boathouse or the bulkhead, might wanna bring bumpers depending on the water depth at the time.


----------



## Eagle180

I am pretty sure the wife and I will be there and I am trying to talk my White Bass/Striper fishing buddy, Glenn and his wife to come up with us. I can bring a few bags of Crappie for the fish fry, if needed and maybe some Cream Cheese Pound cake!


----------



## rocket34

I will be there probably by myself. Fishing partner is working in Germany for a few months and wife will be in Corpus Christi. Will bring black eyed pea salad.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Eagle 180, the crappie sounds good


----------



## shadslinger

some Cream Cheese Pound cake![/QUOTE]

!!! That should go very well with,....anything!


----------



## Danny O

I was invited to a nice business lunch yesterday. I wasn't paying, so I ordered the special. They took a striper fillet, and cut it in half so that it was roughly 4" x 4". They put some lump crab meat, other spices, and sauces on top. Then they rolled it up like an egg roll, so that the goodies were in the middle. Somehow they grilled it or baked it, and the fillet stayed in the same cylinder shape (no toothpicks LOL). Can somebody cook those as an appetizer? TIA

Danny


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sounds like a great idea Danny--bring enough for everyone!!!


----------



## oilfish

Kickapoo Duke,

This just in, my wife and I will be making it for sure. Not sure how many of my 3 kiddos will attend. What time is the fish being served? What would you like for us to bring? Side dish, dessert? Fillets. Oh and where is your house. I gather kickapoo creek.

Oilfish


----------



## budman

Duke what time?


----------



## Eagle180

:cheers:

Looking forward to the fish fry and I will definitely bring some Crappie and a couple of those Cream Cheese Pound cakes....

I am guessing directions and the time will be posted in the near future?

Bill - a.k.a Eagle180


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I will be posting directions, probably the week before the fry. Usually those cooking get here around 10 or 10:30 to set up and fire up; we usually eat around 1:00 so get here whenever you like to soicalize. Anyone bringing fish to cook should probably have it here by 11:30? Cooks--chime in if you think times need adjusting.


----------



## shadslinger

Duke that sounds about right, start getting set up at 10:30 and have the fish done by lunch time!


----------



## clint623

I wish I could make it. I would like to trade stories with you guys.


----------



## pYr8

Danny O said:


> I was invited to a nice business lunch yesterday. I wasn't paying, so I ordered the special. They took a striper fillet, and cut it in half so that it was roughly 4" x 4". They put some lump crab meat, other spices, and sauces on top. Then they rolled it up like an egg roll, so that the goodies were in the middle. Somehow they grilled it or baked it, and the fillet stayed in the same cylinder shape (no toothpicks LOL). Can somebody cook those as an appetizer? TIA
> 
> Danny


Kinda sounds like how some stuffed flounder was prepared I had some time back


----------



## chucktx

welcome pyr8!!!!! glad to see ya found us! you will have a great time at the fish fry........everyone is friendly and the stories abound!!!!! lol lol


----------



## Reel Time

chucktx said:


> welcome pyr8!!!!! glad to see ya found us! you will have a great time at the fish fry........everyone is friendly and the LIES abound!!!!! lol lol


FIFY


----------



## whackmaster

Cooks--chime in if you think times need adjusting.[/QUOTE]

Duke, those times look good. I'll be there about 10...can't wait.


----------



## lx22f/c

We will be there around 10 also. Man if everyone shows up were gonna need alot of fish. Looking forward to it


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## shadslinger

lx22f/c said:


> We will be there around 10 also. Man if everyone shows up were gonna need alot of fish. Looking forward to it
> 
> 10:00 is good


----------



## tbone2374

Looking forward to the Fish Fry... how do we decide what to bring?


----------



## Sharky2012

Sounds like fun!!! What time does it start and where are you located (address)?


----------



## pYr8

Hey Chuck, we outta head up White Rock or Kings & see about baggin a couple limits of sac-a-lait for this shindig huh?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sharky; check previous posts in this thread for times and I will be posting directions before the fry, but it's in Onalaska; hope you can make it


----------



## essayons75

I'm going to do my best to be there and I will bring a bigger pot of turnip greens this time. 1 1/2 gallons went fast! Ha!

P.S. please wait for me to get there this time before you start the grease fire. :slimer: I missed the last one. :spineyes:


----------



## Reel Time

At last count it looks like we are going to have 50 plus people. The more the merrier! Come on and join us and I know you wont be disappointed. Lots of fish stories and lots of good eats!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I hope you and Ernie will be able to be 2 of those attending


----------



## Reel Time

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I hope you and Ernie will be able to be 2 of those attending


If Ernie is able to come (its not looking so good right now), I may bring some guests to help me with him. I could be bringing four people because I have relatives flying in.


----------



## pYr8

Hey Duke, if we get out on the water early can we drop some stuff by before goin fish huntin? It may be a bit early but prolly after sunrise anyway...


----------



## Sunbeam

Carol, I hope to have my twins we me. They are just completing their CNA course at the nursing home and hospital. I am sure they will be glad to see that Ernie has minute by minute attention.
Looking forward to seeing you and Ernie since I missed the last one due to parental support activities.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

pYr8--absolutely, stop on by; and anyone donating fish can bring it by anytime, I have plenty of room in my freezer to keep it until the fry.


----------



## BigNate523

may have to hit up the drive through lol also will be bass fishing that day but if we get any fresh ops we will bring them by they seem to hit jigs good this time of the year


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

You guys that are fishing that day can give us a call, stop by and eat or we'll fix you a plate and bring it down to my dock for drive through service. Hmmm, if we give you fried fish to put in your boat, will that count towards your limit?


----------



## chucktx

pYr8 said:


> Hey Chuck, we outta head up White Rock or Kings & see about baggin a couple limits of sac-a-lait for this shindig huh?


sounds good,,,,,,,hopin they are there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucktx

essayons75 said:


> I'm going to do my best to be there and I will bring a bigger pot of turnip greens this time. 1 1/2 gallons went fast! Ha!
> 
> P.S. please wait for me to get there this time before you start the grease fire. :slimer: I missed the last one. :spineyes:


ya, i missed it also!!!!!!!!!!!!!! h:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Flash---aka Lone Eagle has a previous commitment so he won't be able to make it. He was the starter of the flash fire!!!


----------



## chucktx

durn it!!!!


----------



## oilfish

Kickapoo Duke, I see in one of your post regarding dropping off fillets. I have a few bags of whites and maybe stripers, if you want PM me with direction and I will drop them off this week. Next week I will be out of town but back Thursday evening.


----------



## essayons75

Mont, or a moderator for this forum...can we get a sticky? We are 10 days out (fry is May 5th) and the numbers are adding up (50+ last I heard). Everyone going is fishing now so the thread keeps going to the bottom. 

Duke:

I'll be there about 0900 and can help prep for the cooks. I'll bring my split pea and ham soup for the cook's brunch. I'll also cook a huge pot of greens.

I can also mix a big batch of my mom's hushpuppies if needed, "Best in the South, shut yur mouth!"

How are we on paper goods?

Ty


----------



## pYr8

Dang, this is sounding like the biggest thang on Livingston.... woooooohooooooooo!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

essayons75 said:


> I can also mix a big batch of my mom's hushpuppies if needed, "Best in the South, shut yur mouth!"
> 
> How are we on paper goods?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yall don't fall for this these hushpuppies are not worth your time
> me and the crew might show up just to save yall from having to eat
> them.:biggrin:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I may not be up by 9:00!!!! 10:00 usually gives us plenty of time to get everything set up. And by all means, bring the hushpuppies!!!
We can always use paper goods if someone wants to volunteer:
Paper towels, plates, utensils.
ketchup, cocktail sauce
fries
oil
tarter sauce
I have access to plenty of ice.
I will post directions next.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions to Fish Fry May 5th 2012:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

The place may not be all "spiffy" this year--
I had double knee replacements about 10 years ago and last Tuesday evening the right one gave out, came loose, broke, or something. Most of the time it feels like my lower leg isn't properly connected to my upper leg, so I'm kinda unstable (well, now more than just mental) and hobbled. I see my orthopedic surgeon in Houston on Monday so I'm sure there will be a surgery scheduled.
I will try to put out the yellow ribbons in the subdivision to show the way, but that's also the weekend the subdivision is having its garage sale, so I hope it doesn't get too confusing--hmmmm, maybe we could sell some fish plates?
Anyway, if you get lost, just call me.


----------



## pYr8

Bummer about the knee KD, hope the docs can fix ya up proper! Got some bum knees here 
too, I feel for ya
Thanks for the directions, doesn't sound too hard to find


----------



## tbone2374

I'll bring homemade Cocktail( Spicy, and plain?) Homemade Tartar Sauce, and mega Lemons...You can't have too many lemons. Can you?


----------



## tbone2374

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The place may not be all "spiffy" this year--
> I had double knee replacements about 10 years ago and last Tuesday evening the right one gave out, came loose, broke, or something. Most of the time it feels like my lower leg isn't properly connected to my upper leg, so I'm kinda unstable (well, now more than just mental) and hobbled. I see my orthopedic surgeon in Houston on Monday so I'm sure there will be a surgery scheduled.
> I will try to put out the yellow ribbons in the subdivision to show the way, but that's also the weekend the subdivision is having its garage sale, so I hope it doesn't get too confusing--hmmmm, maybe we could sell some fish plates?
> Anyway, if you get lost, just call me.


Sux to get old, doen't it Duke? ... don't ask me how I know!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Be sure to bring lawn chairs if you have them, I do have several but not enough for everyone
and bring your beverage of choice.
Kids can fish off the dock, so bring their gear and bait and jetskis if you wanna.


----------



## tbone2374

Gonna come early, and do some creek fishin' ... catching any Crappie, or medium mouth Bass, Duke?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

It's been quite a while since I've even been fishing, tbone; alot of the old structure in the creek has washed away but lots of new ones to try out--several new sand bars also. Anyone that wants to come early and fish can launch at the ramp next to my house.


----------



## Reel Time

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The place may not be all "spiffy" this year--
> I had double knee replacements about 10 years ago and last Tuesday evening the right one gave out, came loose, broke, or something. Most of the time it feels like my lower leg isn't properly connected to my upper leg, so I'm kinda unstable (well, now more than just mental) and hobbled. I see my orthopedic surgeon in Houston on Monday so I'm sure there will be a surgery scheduled.
> I will try to put out the yellow ribbons in the subdivision to show the way, but that's also the weekend the subdivision is having its garage sale, so I hope it doesn't get too confusing--hmmmm, maybe we could sell some fish plates?
> Anyway, if you get lost, just call me.


Hey guys,* I know Duke will not ask*, but if anyone can go help him a couple of days of so before the fish fry, like maybe mow his lawn, etc, whatever he needs, it would be appreciated. He really is not very mobile. I would do it but I am taking care of Ernie and I don't even know if I will be able to make it. He will probably get mad at me for posting this, but I can handle his wrath. He has offered his place up to us twice a year now for a while out of the kindness of his heart and it's time to show him we appreciate it and to give back a little.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks Carol, before everyone starts signing up, lets wait and see what happens at the doc's on Monday. When I cut the grass last week I scalped it pretty well so if we don't get some rain, it may not even need cutting!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

*Neighbor's fish*

My neighbor caught something tasty for the fish fry


----------



## 2400tman

prime eatin you got their!


----------



## essayons75

O.K. I'll bite. What is it? It's uglier than me. A Goo?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sorry I didn't get a side shot of it==it's a grinnel, aka blowfin


----------



## shadslinger

So what's our status sheriff? I got a double fryer and around 20 to 50 lbs of fish. If we can someone to bring the oil and cornmeal we will have the fish end of it done.


----------



## bluewaterrip

Looking forward to attending the famous fish fry! I have heard rumors about it but it will be first hand information on Saturday. It will be my wife and 7 year old son and almost 2 daughter.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Shadslinger, I've still got 3 gallons of oil from what you brought last time, I've got cornmeal and I'm sure others will bring some too.
Who's signing up to bring the paper goods and utensils?


----------



## essayons75

Duke:

I'm sure you are getting calls and PMs, but I just took a quick review of the entire thread and below is what seems to be covered, maybe covered, or possibly needed. Please comment as needed.

Covered:

Labor (arrive 1000)
Sissy's that can't be there due to obligations like deer camp work days (ha, mine is coming soon)
Families (always bring the kids and young folks)
Lot's of tasty side dishes like greens, Texas Caviar (didn't see that one but wishing for a repeat).
Fish (I think?)
Hushpuppies (I think?)

Maybe covered:

Frying gear and oil or shortening - everyone that can arrive before 1100 please put an extra propane bottle, cooker, oil/grease and pot in your truck/car. No excuse for not having plenty of flames and grease.
Plates, forks, bowl, paper towels....bring them and take them home if not used.
Sauces - tarter, ramaloude, ketchup, cocktail.....someone please bring some crazy stupid hot sauce for our entertainment. 

"Probably still needed?" - Duke - please comment here. I hope this helps bring it together even though I know y'all got it going on....old school style. :tongue::doowapsta


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> Duke:
> 
> Sauces - tarter, ramaloude, ketchup, cocktail.....someone please bring some crazy stupid hot sauce for our entertainment.


Ok E75, as 2coolers, we are not edumucated enough to know what that is. So I googled it and the spelling police said it was remaloude sauce.
To save others the time of research, it is:
A Louisiana-style _remoulade_ sauce made from mayonnaise, mustard, hot sauce, garlic, paprika and Cajun or Creole seasoning.
To me it just sounds like Cajun tarter sauce!


----------



## bluewaterrip

I will be in my camper so maybe paper goods would be easy for me to contribute with. Let me know if ya'll need something.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

That'll be good bluewaterrip, we'll put you down for plates and paper towels?
We should have plenty of cookers and propane already.


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> Ok E75, as 2coolers, we are not edumucated enough to know what that is. So I googled it and the spelling police said it was remaloude sauce.
> To save others the time of research, it is:
> A Louisiana-style _remoulade_ sauce made from mayonnaise, mustard, hot sauce, garlic, paprika and Cajun or Creole seasoning.
> To me it just sounds like Cajun tarter sauce!


Being from MS I'm trying to meet y'all Texans in the middle with a true dat fine LA condiment. Bless yur heart Carol! "I know that you know, that I know that you know,...(take breath) what it is because you are the smartest person I know (seriously)....you know (becuz I bet you have some in yur fridge, that it can be bought in a bottle at HEB right there next to the nasty ole cocktail "chili sauce" that is not chili or real cocktail sauce (which is only made with catsup, wotershir? sause, lemon and a heavy scoop of horseradishish mush...?"

Yum on the homemade sauce! Everbody (rap language) brang something homemade! :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> Being from MS I'm trying to meet y'all Texans in the middle with a true dat fine LA condiment. Bless yur heart Carol! "I know that you know, that I know that you know,...(take breath) what it is because you are the smartest person I know (seriously)....you know (becuz I bet you have some in yur fridge, that it can be bought in a bottle at HEB right there next to the nasty ole cocktail "chili sauce" that is not chili or real cocktail sauce (which is only made with catsup, wotershir? sause, lemon and a heavy scoop of horseradishish mush...?"
> 
> Yum on the homemade sauce! Everbody (rap language) brang something homemade! :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


I'll never get that minute back I wasted reading your "rap stuff".
Remember Ty that I am a Texan. It's everybody else in my family that was born in MS just up the road from you.


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> I'll never get that minute back I wasted reading your "rap stuff".
> Remember Ty that I am a Texan. It's everybody else in my family that was born in MS just up the road from you.


So when you going full out ******* doc? It ain't that far a trip for you! You got the outdoor skills, upbringing, and Mr. Earnie is (and your mom was too) pure-D country fun and proud of it!

We need to consider bringing back the applied principles of the ******* standard deviation so we can influence.....oh, nevermind... :rotfl:


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> So when you going full out ******* doc? It ain't that far a trip for you! You got the outdoor skills, upbringing, and Mr. Earnie is (and your mom was too) pure-D country fun and proud of it!
> 
> We need to consider bringing back the applied principles of the ******* standard deviation so we can influence.....oh, nevermind... :rotfl:


When I cross that state line, I turn it on. I can almost smell Sanderson Farms and Masonite from Hattiesburg. (Pronounced, Hat-es-berg) Here in the great state of Texas, I act civilized. (Well, sometimes).

We need to stop hijacking this fine fish fry thread. Everyone needs to come meet a great, fun-loving, group of people that happen to like to fish and eat. Newcomers, you are welcome to come. We would love to meet you.


----------



## essayons75

Reel Time said:


> When I cross that state line, I turn it on. I can almost smell Sanderson Farms and Masonite from Hattiesburg. (Pronounced, Hat-es-berg) *Here in the great state of Texas, I act civilized.* (Well, sometimes).


Herein lies your issues!!!!

Hattiesburg/Laurel smells like money!!!!....chicken processors and a turpentine factories!!!

P.S. go away, We've killed this thread and I'm past my milk and cookies bed time!


----------



## rocket34

E75, you must have missed my post, I AM bringing the Texas Caviar.


----------



## essayons75

rocket34 said:


> e75, you must have missed my post, i am bringing the texas caviar.


outstanding!


----------



## Eagle180

Unfortunately, my wife and I may not be able to make it Saturday... we are going through an unknown medical issue with our 12 year old Boxer. She is drinking tons of water and constantly roaming the yard in somewhat of a 'daze' and using the restroom. We have been to the Vet and had tests run and nothing is jumping out as to the cause of her condition. Also, today is day 3 of her not eating and we are giving her a prescription to increase her appetite but that has failed. We are in a wait and see mode for today and then back to the Vet tomorrow. We understand that 10-12 years for a Boxer is a good life and she has had a great one! Hopefully, her condition will improve and we can make it to the fish fry.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Hope your friend gets better, we will certainly miss you being there and especially the pound cake!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger

I need to know how many people we will have so I can calculate the pounds of fish we need.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I think the count is still around 50, but usually I count on about 1/2 or a little more of those that say they will/might come. I think several people are bringing fish and I have plenty for backup if needed. Things come up and people sometimes want to be there and just can't make it.


----------



## budman

:cheersuke and Shad Slinger can't wait to get there. will be there with bells on and bringing paper plates, bowl's, cutlery, and fries. Me and 5 other's. Just look for the big Maroon ****. (Ain't Got Time).


----------



## chucktx

cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle180

Eagle180 said:


> Unfortunately, my wife and I may not be able to make it Saturday... we are going through an unknown medical issue with our 12 year old Boxer. She is drinking tons of water and constantly roaming the yard in somewhat of a 'daze' and using the restroom. We have been to the Vet and had tests run and nothing is jumping out as to the cause of her condition. Also, today is day 3 of her not eating and we are giving her a prescription to increase her appetite but that has failed. We are in a wait and see mode for today and then back to the Vet tomorrow. We understand that 10-12 years for a Boxer is a good life and she has had a great one! Hopefully, her condition will improve and we can make it to the fish fry.


sad2sm Today, we had to say goodbye to our friend.. Gracie. She was the best and we will miss her deeply.

We have decided the fish fry will be a good thing for us, so we will come up and meet and great new friends... with some Crappie and Cream Cheese pound cake.


----------



## Reel Time

Eagle180 said:


> sad2sm Today, we had to say goodbye to our friend.. Gracie. She was the best and we will miss her deeply.
> 
> We have decided the fish fry will be a good thing for us, so we will come up and meet and great new friends... with some Crappie and Cream Cheese pound cake.


Sorry about Gracie! I hate losing our furry best friends.
I am glad you decided to come.I guarantee you will meet some great people and some may become lifetime friends.


----------



## RB II

Eagle180 said:


> sad2sm Today, we had to say goodbye to our friend.. Gracie. She was the best and we will miss her deeply.
> 
> We have decided the fish fry will be a good thing for us, so we will come up and meet and great new friends... with some Crappie and Cream Cheese pound cake.


Sorry for your loss. Losing 4 legged family is tough.


----------



## RB II

Duke, we are making last minute plans to maybe come. What can we bring. I will for sure get a big cooler of ice. Haven't seen that being done yet.


----------



## humble one

duke ,wife and I are going to be there we have a visit at my youngest son's grave ,in huntsville , and then on to fish fry, to meet and make some new friends . tight lines, sorry about your knee, hope it can be fixed without to much trouble! I am going on 6 years of double knee replacement myself. God bless, Derral Huimble.


----------



## budman

:texasflag PARTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

We will have plenty of ice, my neighbor has a huge ice machine in his garage. Some are bringing cocktail sauce and tarter sauce but some might like just plain ketchup. Maybe some sliced onions, pickles.
Eagle 180, glad you will be able to make it but sorry for your loss. 
I have to leave work early tomorrow to go to Texas City for a funeral service tomorrow night, but I'm coming back here right after the service.
Glad to see some new folks are making last minute plans to attend, the more the merrier--lets see if we can make this the best turnout yet.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

A couple of other things I thought of:
We can always use some foil pans to put the fish, frys, and hushpuppies in after they're cooked.

Also if anyone knows where to get some good name tags; that would be great. We've tried some before but they wouldn't stick on shirts well and all fell off. At one point, I forgot who I was.


----------



## Eagle180

We've got 1/2 dozen or so large foil pans we can bring.


----------



## lx22f/c

Eagle that would be great i have some also, while cooking last year we ran into that issue.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## TexasTom

Duke,

My wife, son, and I would like to come by and meet everyone we can. We likely won't stay all the way through the eatingsad_smiles, as we'll be getting up around 3:30 to drive up and catch some bulkhead cats, and my 10 year old will be wore out before we would make it through the lunch. But I've been on 2Cool for over a year, gotten so much help from so many, I really want to meet some of you kind folks, thank you in person, and put names with faces. Other than SS and Lee, don't think I have met anyone else in person. Really looking forward to seeing everyone. Duke, Thank you so much for hosting, particularly with your knee issues.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

About this time tomorrow, the grease should be heatin up!!!

No rain in the forecast and winds 5-10mph----Sounds pretty good


----------



## Ragecajun

*Question*

Anyone know what time is best for Bulkhead Catfish bite???

I want to put my 5 and 8 yr old sons on some fish..


----------



## shadslinger

Okay I am setting out about 30lbs of frozen fish to thaw, all caught within the last week. That should feed everyone, but I know some others will be bring fillets and I want to make sure everyone has a chance to pitch in.
So who else is bringing fish?
What about some canola cooking oil? If someone could pick up a 5 gallon square of it we should be about ready to fry em!


----------



## D.L.

6 to 8


----------



## Eagle180

I've got close to 5 lbs. of Crappie filets thawed and ready to go.


----------



## shadslinger

Cool Eagle180, crappie are most welcome. I just gave my stack a good look and it looks like 25 lbs, plus Eagle180's 5, we need maybe a couple of more five pound donations to have it covered for sure.
Mine is striper, cat fish, crappie and a few white bass.


----------



## Danny O

PS is bringing a couple of small packs of crappie.


----------



## essayons75

*Greens and Puppies*

Getting ready to cook greens. I will mix puppies just before we fry.

I posted the recipes in the 2cool recipe thread.


----------



## Garagedoorguy

I havr alot of whites fillets should I bring some and also where is your place at duke I need and adress or directions.


----------



## chucktx

not sure on the post number, but he posted it a few post back, along with directions...........


----------



## essayons75

5 lbs (5 bags) of turnip greens, 5 lbs of pork, 4 lbs of turnips, and 2 lbs of onion, plus a little extra here-and-there, 1 of 3 pork shanks in the middle, others are chopped in.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions to Fish Fry May 5th 2012:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right. 

I probably won't have time to set out the ribbons so just follow directions and call if you get lost.


----------



## pYr8

Sure hope we can make it... Some work is also bleeding in & the trailer project is tailing into tomorrow. Would sure like to make an appearance Saturday & meet ya fine folks but things change suddenly in my business... Crossing fingers here


----------



## bluewaterrip

1:27am and the camper and gear is put away. Time to shower and get ready for tomorrow's festivities. What a day. What time is everyone arriving tomorrow?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gayiqa


----------



## whackmaster

bluewaterrip said:


> 1:27am and the camper and gear is put away. Time to shower and get ready for tomorrow's festivities. What a day. What time is everyone arriving
> 
> Early....:biggrin: I'll be there about 10...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

What's up with this wind. This ain't 5-10mph
Lots of boats running by woke me up this morning. I think there's like 3 different tournaments on the lake this weekend.


----------



## Reel Time

I have Ernie with me. I can't believe he made the trip. I am going to try to bring him there for about 30 minutes and then he will too tired. He wants to see everyone but he probably can't carry on much of a conversation due to lack of oxygen. He is practically wheelchair bound and has lost his left peripheral vision after the stroke. I want to get a group picture so I will always have there memories.


----------



## Sunbeam

Why do they call it a "tournament? That implies a contest between equals.
The fisherman has a $70,000 truck, trailer and boat rig. A minimum of $5000.00 in fishing tackle and gadgets. Most have a least a high school education or better.
All the bass has is rudimentary survival ability and a stick ti hide behind.
Why does the fish normally win?


----------



## Sunbeam

Reel Time said:


> I have Ernie with me. I can't believe he made the trip. I am going to try to bring him there for about 30 minutes and then he will too tired. He wants to see everyone but he probably can't carry on much of a conversation due to lack of oxygen. He is practically wheelchair bound and has lost his left peripheral vision after the stroke. I want to get a group picture so I will always have there memories.


My twin cert. nurse assistances will be there as soon as the SAT is finished about noon. They want to spoil Ernie.


----------



## Reloder28

I would have been there had I not been forced to work.

As Delbert McClinton recorded: "I gotta get outta these overalls & all of this overtime."


----------



## bluewaterrip

Will be running a little behind today. Campground is having a Kid fish tournament over at 12 then heading that way.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?a1nmbi


----------



## akw96

Great time!! Really enjoyed meeting everyone and seeing old friends!


----------



## 9121SS

We need pictures please.


----------



## pYr8

Sad we weren't able to make it sad2sm
Gotta keep the servers running & customers happy though... cheers to all :cheers:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Thanks to all of you that showed up and made this another awesome get together. And thanks for bringing all the good eats. Hope those of you that couldn't make it will be there next time.
A really special thanks to those on site cooks who did a great job on the fish, hushpuppies, onion rings, fries, and greens---Ty, Robert, Grady, Loy and Susan.
And thanks to Reel Time for getting Ernie there for a short visit.


----------



## whackmaster

It was great seeing Ernie again..What a wonderful man..

Thanks Duke for letting us dirty up your place..(mental note for next time- bring cardboard for the floor)

Robert, I hope I didn't talk to much this time...:biggrin: Thanks, Robert, Loy and Susan for your help with the frying and prep..........


----------



## Eagle180

:dance:

Wife and I had a great time at the fish fry today, it was good to put faces to some of the 2coolers there. Thanks to Duke for his hospitality and the guys/gals for all the cooking plus all the food. We really enjoyed our visit and I am looking forward to seeing some of y'all out on the water.. thinking about hitting LL on Tuesday AM!


----------



## chucktx

the wife and i had a great time!!!! really enjoyed talking to ernie!! he seems like a great man! the food was awesome. thanks to all the preparers!! cant wait till the fall fry!!!


----------



## bueyescowboy

sorry i was running late and hope i didn't miss to many people.....great food, great time...thank you duke for your hospitality....and so wonderful to see ernie and carol. thought we where going to make a hospital run after ed fall off the bench next to me...but ole ed rough and got back to the food. a really nice gang we got going....thanks 2 cool ken


----------

